# Skull Tank



## Hein510 (26/2/14)

This looks kinda cool! Is vaping dry herbs really vaping?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICRO-G-CLE...ORIZER-2-EXTRA-V2-CERAMIC-COILS-/231149949956


----------



## thekeeperza (26/2/14)

Now that all depends on the herb

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Who can explain "dry herb vaping" to me; is it like putting some pot in a atty?


----------



## TylerD (26/2/14)

johanct said:


> Who can explain "dry herb vaping" to me; is it like putting some pot in a atty?


Exactly that. People also vape other herbs. Don't know why.
The heat vaporizes the THC on the pot and thus, no combustion.


----------



## Hein510 (26/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Now that all depends on the herb


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Exactly that. People also vape other herbs. Don't know why.
> The heat vaporizes the THC on the pot and thus, no combustion.



Thanks for this info.


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

OK this is third party info so dont judge me 

Dry herbs, as I am sure you know what that is referring to, is still smoking when rolled up and lit.

using a PV on dry herbs gives a pure hit than smoking it. The hit is more instant and last as long as smoking it.

So I have heard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> OK this is third party info so dont judge me
> 
> Dry herbs, as I am sure you know what that is referring to, is still smoking when rolled up and lit.
> 
> ...



Vaping dry herb has the same effect as smoking dry herb through a water based bong


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Last time I smoked that stuff was about 30+ years ago in the army - I rather not try vaping it, will most probably fall over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Afrikaans for dry herb vaping = "PIK 'n TIK"


----------



## Chop007 (26/2/14)

A 500ml Coke Bottle, a number 14 socket and some hose pipe, with a little water inside the bottle, otherwise known as "Da Bong", has the same effect, although slightly warmer with a greater TH.......Don't even ask how I know this, a misspent youth, too much Bob Marley, a love for Johnny Cash and some surfer dude friends with dreads.....this is all I will say. Of all the things I lost back then, I missed my mind the most.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

Chop007 said:


> A 500ml Coke Bottle, a number 14 socket and some hose pipe, with a little water inside the bottle, otherwise known as "Da Bong", has the same effect, although slightly warmer with a greater TH.......Don't even ask how I know this, a misspent youth, too much Bob Marley, a love for Johnny Cash and some surfer dude friends with dreads.....this is all I will say. Of all the things I lost back then, I missed my mind the most.


You certainly do that medal justice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapes (26/2/14)

Dry herb vaping is vaping herb at the right temperature so that the THC and Cannabinoids vaporize before the plant matter burns, so little to no smoke, only the super potent vapours  It saves you money on herb as you need less for the desired effect.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

So if I understand this dry herb vaping thing correct, I can use dry or toasted tobacco leaf and vape it in a dry herb atty?


----------



## Vapes (26/2/14)

That's right tobacco or that of the green variety is very popular, if the atty is well made it will reach just the right temperature to release the vapours, some of the cheaper attys burn too hot and you'll get a lot of smoke, to be honest an atty will never match up to a temperature controlled vape that you can set to your preferred temp, the higher the temp the higher the smoke to vapour ratio.

The ****** is the iPhone of dry herb vaping.


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Vapes said:


> That's right tobacco or that of the green variety is very popular, if the atty is well made it will reach just the right temperature to release the vapours, some of the cheaper attys burn too hot and you'll get a lot of smoke, to be honest an atty will never match up to a temperature controlled vape that you can set to your preferred temp, the higher the temp the higher the smoke to vapour ratio.
> 
> The PAX is the iPhone of dry herb vaping.
> 
> http://vapes.co.za/home/22-original-pax-herbal-vaporizer.html



I understand that an e-juice atty and dry herb "atty" are different in design - just used the term "atty" loosely due to a lack of a better word in my vocabulary. Thanks


----------



## Vapes (26/2/14)

Yes the dry herb attys are generally a circular bottom wire coil with a ceramic "bowl" to pack the herb, the ceramic bowl heats up with the coil meaning a more even vaping temp.


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Yes that makes absolute sense @Vapes


----------



## Vapes (26/2/14)

http://thetechnophobe.com/ceramic_heating_element.html - For a more in-depth look into ceramic heating elements


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Thanks for the link @Vapes


----------



## Vapes (26/2/14)

*WHY CHOOSE VAPORIZING OVER

SMOKING:*
VAPORIZING CAN CUT YOUR ANNUAL SMOKE COST UP TO 86%
VAPORIZING IS 95% SMOKE AND CARCINOGEN FREE .
VAPORIZING IS 80% -90% PURE VS 40% PURE WHEN PRODUCT IS BURNED.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> A 500ml Coke Bottle, a number 14 socket and some hose pipe, with a little water inside the bottle, otherwise known as "Da Bong", has the same effect, although slightly warmer with a greater TH.......Don't even ask how I know this, a misspent youth, too much Bob Marley, a love for Johnny Cash and some surfer dude friends with dreads.....this is all I will say. Of all the things I lost back then, I missed my mind the most.



OMG i did the exact same thing with the coke bottle LOL

that was waaaaaaaaaaay back in time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

Mklops said:


> Guys, is the dry herb 510 atty attachments that are being sold worth the time? Or should a person rather invest in a device for purely that purpose...
> 
> Asking this for a friend of a friend's friend



I am curious as well.. purely for research and information purposes only.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

I'm totally silent on this one!


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I am curious as well.. purely for research and information purposes only.



sure sure


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

Riaz said:


> sure sure



I am sure vaping tobacco is healthier than smoking it right?


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I am sure vaping tobacco is healthier than smoking it right?



they talking about herbs, not tobacco


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

How come no one comes out with the perfect setup to vaporize electric cabbage or a juice or oil derivative of it? Does it exist or it it one of those taboo subjects for vapers?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

FYI guys.
Not only for Weed, but probably mainly for it.

http://www.vapefiend.co.uk/Vaporizing-A-Guide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

I would actually like to try vaping some of the herbs on that list in my previous post.


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

Riaz said:


> they talking about herbs, not tobacco



Like basil and parsley?


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Like basil and parsley?



same color different herb

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapes (19/3/14)

@Rob Fisher Just mix your oil with VG.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Vapes said:


> @Rob Fisher Just mix your oil with VG.



So can you mix VG with Electric Cabbage Oil and Vape it?


----------



## Vapes (19/3/14)

You could also make a tincture this way http://skunkpharmresearch.com/glycerin-extraction/


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

All too technical for me plus I could get into trouble... I'll just wait till I hit Amsterdam again!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Just walking into one of those dutch "coffee shops" like 'Dampkring' and I'm on a plug already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (3/12/14)

Ok i need to revive this thread again.
1st off - let me state my reasoning behind this.

Certain herbs are known to cure/prevent cancer, also known as chronic herb.
my wife is terrified by the idea of being diagnosed with cancer - so she wants to take preventative "medication"

Now, i was advised that to get the best effect, you would need a certain glass apparatus. very common for these types of medication.
the dosages would be probably be once a week.

Now im just scared that this might lead back to stinkies?

From the time i started vaping, i have never craved a smoke, not since day 1, so I don't think it will be a problem, but i just want to make sure, and maybe find out if someone else has experience in this situation.

Thanks


----------



## WHeunis (3/12/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Ok i need to revive this thread again.
> 1st off - let me state my reasoning behind this.
> 
> Certain herbs are known to cure/prevent cancer, also known as chronic herb.
> ...



In which case, I might suggest that instead of the dry combustible product, you rather opt for it's more modern version...
Wax.

No, i do not where/who from.
No, I cannot provide more details here.

Google is your friend.


----------



## WHITELABEL (3/12/14)

I was watching this vid on youtube the other day on how to make your own ejuice. Seems pretty easy and straightforward.


Not sure if you will get the same medicinal effect though.


----------



## Skobbejak (3/12/14)

Let me get this right...
Your wife wants to smoke dagga to prevent cancer? What a load of bullshit!

My wife has cancer, after cemo her weight was 38KG!!

Our ongologist told us "in private"
To try weed.
Not to cure the cancer but to help with the pain as she was on morphine aswell. And to try get het appetite back up. She didnt want to eat a thing as she couldnt keep anything down. Until i baked her some nice koekies.... 
It definitely helped with the pain and she got her weight back. But goodluck in preventing anything..


----------



## PeterHarris (3/12/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Let me get this right...
> Your wife wants to smoke dagga to prevent cancer? What a load of bullshit!
> 
> My wife has cancer, after cemo her weight was 38KG!!
> ...



I'm not saying it will prevent it 100%, but slowing the growth rate of the cells i'll take that any day over nothing 

"_More recently, scientists reported that THC and other cannabinoids such as CBD slow growth and/or cause death in certain types of cancer cells growing in laboratory dishes. Some animal studies also suggest certain cannabinoids may slow growth and reduce spread of some forms of cancer. There have been some early clinical trials of cannabinoids in treating cancer in humans and more studies are planned. While the studies so far have shown that cannabinoids can be safe in treating cancer, they do not show that they help control or cure the disease"_


----------



## Skobbejak (3/12/14)

All im going to say is, goodluck to u and the wife, hope u all stay healthy!!!

Just remember its a drug and it's illegal in our country, and this might not be the place to discuss the use of drugs as it might give the wrong impressions towards the vaping community.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris (3/12/14)

fully agree, its just this forum is like family to me, and i just wanted to get opinions 

the MODS can delete the posts if the need be.

thanks


----------

